# Happy Birthday to my Bailey girl!!



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday my princess..

Here are a few pics of Baileys goodies.. as you can see her brother Lucky wanted in on the action..:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BAILEY:cheer: You look so cute and boy you made out like a bandit.:chili::chili: Did you share with Lucky?


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> :cheer:HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BAILEY:cheer: You look so cute and boy you made out like a bandit.:chili::chili: Did you share with Lucky?


 
Yup I shared with my brother


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

B........Bailey is a Beauty:tender:

A........Annnnother cutie:Cute Malt:

I.........In my opinion, a patutie:wub:

L.........Lovely pictures:aktion033:

E.........Eternally loved by her Mommy:heart:

Y.........Yes? And How old are you today? Happy Birthday:drinkup:






*


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday pretty girl!!!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Happy, Happy Birthday!


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow...she is beautiful.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Looks like we're a day late but want to wish your Bailey a happy birthday! That little dress she has on is adorable and looks like she did indeed have a very "Happy" special day!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

* Bailey Your so Beautiful.*
* Hope you had fun with all your fantastic presents.*
* Nickee & Yogi**


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Bailey, you are a sweetheart! Happy Birthday!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Piccolina said:


> B........Bailey is a Beauty:tender:
> 
> A........Annnnother cutie:Cute Malt:
> 
> ...


I turned 5 yrs old :w00t: Mommy says I am still a youngster


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Happy birthday Bailey x


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Sorry I missed the post yesterday!!!! Happy Birthday cutie I hope you had a great birthday!!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

happy birthday sweetheart


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday sweet Bailey. You got some super presents and you look beautiful in your dress......I love it.

Enjoy your special day!! arty:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

*Happy birthday Bailey!!!! :tender::cheer:

She has the sweetest face.
*


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

*Happy Birthday Bailey!!*


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Bailey!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Bailey!!!!! great photos- looks like it was a fabulous day


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Happy birthday Bailey!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday Bailey!!! What nice gifts you got!!!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

*Happy Birthday Bailey!!* 

Looks like you had a fabulous birthday!! And it was very sweet of you to share with your brother!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Belated Happy Birthday Bailey!

Jasper says, "Hey, we be da same sign!!!"


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday pretty Bailey!:wub:


----------

